# Tivo 4k 0 for 4 so far tonight



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Trying to watch Peacock Parks and Recreation but Tivo just restarts every time I try. Now 0 for 5. 

So much fun!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

1 for 1 for me...









Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Restarts for any device are usually a power drain issue.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Foogie said:


> Restarts for any device are usually a power drain issue.


Others here have posted having similar problems when they didn't use the power supply that was provided with the TS4K.


----------

